
No-one knows the type of char + char - ingve
https://blog.knatten.org/2019/05/24/no-one-knows-the-type-of-char-char/
======
rini17
It's a planet.

(
[https://starcraft.fandom.com/wiki/Char](https://starcraft.fandom.com/wiki/Char)
)

